# Microsoft Forms Posse, Sets Bounty for Worm Authors



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Frustrated by the incomplete and ineffective response of server administrators, Microsoft is taking a more aggressive approach. On Thursday, the software giant announced the formation of a cyber posse to hunt down the worm authors. It also is offering $250,000 for information that leads to the arrest and conviction of the individuals responsible for the worm."
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nf/20090212/bs_nf/64681


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hrmmm wonder if there will be anyone who will do a cyber framejob and try and get themselves $250,000


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Microsoft should invest that $250k in changing Windows' default configuration to be more secure. It's just that simple.

Peace...


----------



## Suprem (Feb 18, 2005)

I just got the email about this. Not the first time they have set a bounty to find some one they can't. I would like to add onto this if possible:

http://www.pcworld.com/article/157876/protecting_against_the_rampant_conficker_worm.html


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...While it's not clear if Microsoft has actually paid out any of that cash, it is pretty clear that the bounty plan hasn't done much to make Windows any more secure since it was announced. And neither will this latest bounty. Like the previous plan, it's gotten Microsoft tons of press that makes the company look tough -- *but it doesn't solve the underlying security problems of the Windows platform. Catching the people who wrote the Conficker worm won't undo any of the problems they've exposed, and it certainly won't make Windows users any more secure*."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090213/1049533765.shtml


----------

